# Need some help finding the right (for me) recording of Mozart's Lucio Silla



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I've heard a few arias from _Lucio Silla_ and I enjoyed them a lot so I thought I might as well check it out. I'm familiar with the plot, pleasantly silly (I've a weak spot for fictional Roman history so much so that I can easily put up with Metastasio's enlightened dictator shtick).

Now as far as conducting goes, I gleaned from *this* thread that the Harnoncourt version is recommended. However, I looked up the singers and, well, I'm not such a big fan of Bartoli and Kenny, although I do enjoy Gruberova a lot and Dawn Upshaw is fine by me. I'm listening right now to the Cambreling version and the girls in the castrati parts sound a bit... girly (reminds me of Caldara's _La Clemenza di Tito_ on youtube, where beside Publio I couldn't tell the rest of the lot apart, Tito included; it was confusing... and I _like_ trousers roles). There is a version with Kristina Hammarström, whom I enjoyed as Bradamante but her _Il tenero momento_ was a let down (I'm being nice). I coudn't find Monica Bacelli's version, although she was good in Handel, as well, and so might be good in early Mozart. Cossotto's was by far the best of what I heard so far, although she's really going to town with the high tessitura so she'll probably sound girly as well in the recitatives. However, I'm leaning that way. Does anyone know anything about this recording? _(1962: Carlo Felice Cillario; Orchestra da camera dell'Angelicum di Milano. (Sarx Records, Cat:SXAM 2019-2))_ I *will* adjust to the girlishness if the singing etc. is as solid as Cossotto's in _Il tenero momento_.


----------

